# put on weight?



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

i was talkinking to my bosses wife when she gave evil his parvo shot and she said he looks thin in his midsection and you can see his tail bone a little bit.he weighs 60 lbs last time i weighed him witch was a mnth ago.his wife works at a pit adoption agency wich im getting my puppy from.she said hes not unhealthy but could use 5 more pounds.she said they give there dogs(all 11 she rescued from her shelter) macoronni with ground beef said that would help and he wouldn't give him the runs. i run evil and walk him alot he eats like a horse.i hve the automated dog feeder so he eats good so iwas kinda shocked lol. so just wondering other things to feed him to gain 5 lbs heres a pic of him.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

He really looks good to me  If you want to add a few pounds you can mix some cottage cheese or plain yogurt in his food. He will really like it too


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

kg420 said:


> He really looks good to me  If you want to add a few pounds you can mix some cottage cheese or plain yogurt in his food. He will really like it too


the smell of both of tose make me gag lol. id be gagging putting that in there the whole time. i usually give him steak and beef but she said you want fat. you ever hear of macoronni with ground chuck?? now that is something i could make a bunch of for me and him lol it sounds good mmmmm. she also mentioned wet dog food but i gave him that when he was younger and i was cleaning diarrhea up for 3 days or do they just gotta get use to it??


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That dog looks perfect to me. Why would someone think he needs an extra 5 pounds of fat?


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

that dog is in great shape. he doesn't need anymore fat on him..keep up the good work.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's what I think too he looks good right now


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> That dog looks perfect to me. Why would someone think he needs an extra 5 pounds of fat?


she just mentioned it cause you can see the ribs and tail bone a little bit.she said the front and rear was perfect just his midsection could use it. she said he would be filled out nicely with 5 lbs. rember she works at a shelter and she told me stories that just make you wanna cry. it was probably cause of what she sees on a daily basis.she didn't say he was unhealthy just that tail bone and ribs should not be visible.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

5 lbs is a lot to gain for a dog that only weighs 60 lbs. That's almost a tenth of his current weight. But I agree with everyone that he looks amazing. He is lean and muscular. You should be able to see a couple of ribs and feel all of them when you run your hand over the area. 

I understand why, coming from a rescue where she likely sees a lot of emaciated animals, she likes to see animals on the plump side but it's your dog. Also, it sounds like you are free feeding him, so clearly he eats until he is satisfied and isn't going hungry.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your dogs in great shape you do not need to add weight. Most people are just use to seeing fat dogs! lol


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

Carriana said:


> 5 lbs is a lot to gain for a dog that only weighs 60 lbs. That's almost a tenth of his current weight. But I agree with everyone that he looks amazing. He is lean and muscular. You should be able to see a couple of ribs and feel all of them when you run your hand over the area.
> 
> I understand why, coming from a rescue where she likely sees a lot of emaciated animals, she likes to see animals on the plump side but it's your dog. Also, it sounds like you are free feeding him, so clearly he eats until he is satisfied and isn't going hungry.


what about the tail bone ??? its barely visible i do think hes in great shape though. wow 5 lbs is that much huh maybe 2 lbs lol no but like you said with what she sees wooo.i think her 11 dogs eat better than her and her hubby lol. thanks for the opinion i might just run him less for now..


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Your dogs in great shape you do not need to add weight. Most people are just use to seeing fat dogs! lol


:rofl: So true


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

well thank you all for the opinions im still gonna make macaroni and ground beef cause that just sound good lol but im gonna leave him be.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Your dogs in great shape you do not need to add weight. Most people are just use to seeing fat dogs! lol


I agree. A lot of people have fat dogs, so when they see a fit one they think they're too skinny...


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

he's built alot like my boy. people always think he's skinny. I just tell em "nah your dog's fat"


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes fine. The average person doesn't know what a healthy dog looks like. They think a fat over weight dog is what a healthy dog should look like.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Your boy looks to be in amazing shape. I'm sorry to say this but please don't feed h anything extra, your dog has excellent genetics and he is in perfect shape. If he was emaciated or too skinny like your friend said why is he covered with muscle ? Think of your dog as a human boxer very little fat if any covered with muscle. I know striving to get Bernie into that shape so you should be happy he is like that naturally.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Your boy looks to be in amazing shape. I'm sorry to say this but please don't feed h anything extra, your dog has excellent genetics and he is in perfect shape. If he was emaciated or too skinny like your friend said why is he covered with muscle ? Think of your dog as a human boxer very little fat if any covered with muscle. I know striving to get Bernie into that shape so you should be happy he is like that naturally.


:goodpost:


mattytang said:


> the smell of both of tose make me gag lol. id be gagging putting that in there the whole time. i usually give him steak and beef but she said you want fat. you ever hear of macoronni with ground chuck?? now that is something i could make a bunch of for me and him lol it sounds good mmmmm. she also mentioned wet dog food but i gave him that when he was younger and i was cleaning diarrhea up for 3 days or do they just gotta get use to it??


Don't give him anything extra IMO and you can run him the same as you did before, the person who said he is fat has no clue what healthy dog looks like. IMO I would not give macaroni you can give him the runs, the ground beef is ok but again he does not need it.


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Your boy looks to be in amazing shape. I'm sorry to say this but please don't feed h anything extra, your dog has excellent genetics and he is in perfect shape. If he was emaciated or too skinny like your friend said why is he covered with muscle ? Think of your dog as a human boxer very little fat if any covered with muscle. I know striving to get Bernie into that shape so you should be happy he is like that naturally.


i hear you i boxed for about 8 yrs and that its was i thought about him lol. i think hes perfect but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mattytang said:


> i hear you i boxed for about 8 yrs and that its was i thought about him lol. i think hes perfect but thanks for the compliment.


No problem man, you got a nice specimen and I am sure you have never weight pulled him or did mill work with him right?


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> No problem man, you got a nice specimen and I am sure you have never weight pulled him or did mill work with him right?


no but i wanna start i think he would be great at it. im about to get a harness and start training him in the fall.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mattytang said:


> no but i wanna start i think he would be great at it. im about to get a harness and start training him in the fall.


AHAHA this is what I mean what an amazing muscular build without any weight resistance exercise. People like me try so hard to get our dogs to that shape and your boy was born like that :rofl: I can only imagine what would happen to him with a good keep wow!


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> AHAHA this is what I mean what an amazing muscular build without any weight resistance exercise. People like me try so hard to get our dogs to that shape and your boy was born like that :rofl: I can only imagine what would happen to him with a good keep wow!


theres this guy from argentina he has videos on his girl pearla check them out on you tube she is amazing just type in pearla pitbull videos you'll be amazed.the one under pitbull fight is the best.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

mattytang said:


> theres this guy from argentina he has videos on his girl pearla check them out on you tube she is amazing just type in pearla pitbull videos you'll be amazed.the one under pitbull fight is the best.


She looks more like an Amstaff, I like the video but I would never let my dog jump that high to get to a springpole she could easily break her back on a fall. Very nice dog she looks like an amstaff, I also don't know if that harness she was using to pull the car is the proper one but she is def a beauty. Hopefully she lives a long healthy injury free life.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

he looks like hes in great shape! he doesnt need an extra pound on him. thats what u call lean muscle. 5 extra pounds of fat isnt going to do him any good.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Your dog looks fine and you would be doing a horrible disservice to your dog by trying to add weight to him. If he was at my house he might be even leaner. It’s a shame that people can’t recognize a healthy correct weight dog especially some that works at a rescue. You’re doing a good job with your dog keep it up!


----------



## j-crash (Jun 29, 2010)

Honestly i'm not that big of a fan of the adba standard looking apbt (i prefer a thinker bully-er look) shhhh don't tell anybody  my parents have had an amstaff since 98 and he is awesome... i guess i just prefer more "built" dog.

anyways... of all of the true apbt on this site i must say your dog looks AWESOME and in no way needs to add weight. just my .02


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

In my opinion there's the original and real an only apbt which is registered with the abda. Then you have amstaffs and pitbulls. Form follows function and the apbt was built like that for a reason


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> People like me try so hard to get our dogs to that shape and your boy was born like that :rofl:


You and me both!


----------



## mattytang (Jun 21, 2010)

thank you all for the comments i would agree he looks awesome. must be all the running and long walks. i also played tug of war alot when he was a pup. not so much now cause he pulls me lol.


----------

